# Urgent Medical Advice Needed



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your boy. 

Have you cooked any food for him such as chicken and rice? At this point, you may want to try to feed him whatever he'll eat. 

If he gets worse before his Vet appt tomorrow, call or go to an E Vet.


----------



## Max Volt (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes I've tried everything. I started with cooked chicken and rice and he loved that for about a day. I've tried cooking him hamburgers and steaks. Tortillas with cheese melted on them were good for about half a day. And then Friday was a real slow eating day, until his last food Friday evening which came in the form of pizza from his favorite joint. How about something I can add to his water for electrolytes. He's drinking a lot and I'm afraid he'll wash out.


----------



## Max Volt (Oct 18, 2015)

Still handsome as hell I'd say.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think I would call an emergency vet if you have one near you. He is quite handsome.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry you and handsome red Barkley are going through this. I agree with the others, I would call or take him to an emergency vet. They could at least give him an IV.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

a visit to an ER vet is called for. How do his gums look? I think what stood out to me was the US result with the irregularity to his spleen. I wouldn't wait till tomorrow to have him seen.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm so sorry. Barkley is a handsome sweet looking boy. It sounds like you are doing everything you can. I would try to cook him any comfort food that might tempt him to eat and try to keep him as happy as possible and try to love him every minute.


----------



## Max Volt (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks to everybody for the feedback. I just gave him his anti-nausea med. I have been wrapping his pills in a little bit of cheese and then I open his mouth and throw it in the back and then hold his muzzle until he signals with his tongue that he swallowed it. That went so smoothly that I have started taking flour tortilla and wetting it with yogurt and kneading it into little balls, which I throw into the back of his throat. He seems to be getting used to it and doesn't resist much and doesn't seem unhappy when it's done. I am going to give him one about every ten minutes and see if I can get some nutrition in him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with seeing a vet quickly. You can put plain Pedialyte in his water to get electrolytes in his fluids.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I wish they hadn't told you to stop the antibiotic. If there is an infection, it is no longer being fought. I would have just added an anti-nausea. It's true, the meds can be making him nauseous, but so can an infection, and that is so hard. It's so sad when they won't eat. Some very tasty and smelly foods to try - liverwurst, tuna, peanut butter. It might be worth a call to the ER vet today if he's not better.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Some dogs are very sensitive ( almost on the allergic degree) to antibiotics. He 's been already week, I wouldn't go back to oral antibiotics but injections. Some dogs need also a stomach protector such as Lansor before giving antibiotics. I hope the best for tomorrow.


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

My Odin didn’t do well taking antibiotics orally. He would be okay for about a day and a half and then just gradually stop eating. He would turn up his nose at everything but at different times he needed those antibiotics. So we did them in an injection that would last for a bit. Cost me quite a bit more but worked like a charm.


----------



## msfarm1 (Jun 19, 2018)

How is your dear Barkley today? I first got to the forum today... So I'm hoping he is still hanging in there.
If you are still attempting treatment with your vet I can only suggest the following since you are in southeast Wisconsin I would take him to the University at Madison Vet Clinic. They are exceptional and caring. If your vet would get him on an IV you could get him there as soon as possible.
I have been where you are with my very first Golden Parker. And have lost subsequent Goldens so I know the pain you are experiencing.
Listen to Barkley carefully...animals will always tell you what their wishes are...


----------



## three retirees (Aug 31, 2018)

My Golden girl Eden passed on July 5th 2018 after a 2 year fight with Hermagiosarcoma. It started with a fatty tumor on her left hind leg. The last week she was alive she stopped eating and she was lethargic. Her last walk, she just followed me around where ever I went. No chasing rabbits, just following me wherever I went. It tore me up. We called the vet. She had a tumor on her leg the size of a softball, full of blood.


You better GET TO A VET HOSPITAL RIGHT NOW!!!!!! Preferably one with a cancer doctor on staff. Why, better safe than sorry. Hermangiosarcoma has two types of tumors. Internal as in organs, heart, liver, spleen and external as on the skin. Eden's was a Subcutaneous hemangiosarcoma, skin cancer.


Irregular shaped Spleen is NOT a good sign.


God I hope it ain't cancer for you.


----------



## Bree's Mom (Jan 27, 2015)

I have not seen a response from yesterday (Monday 4/22) as to what your Vet has said. I pray that a change of antibiotics will do the trick, that your sweet Barkley is doing better today and rabidly coming back to full health. I agree that there's a good chance he is allergic to the antibiotic. 
A note on my sad experience with my sweetheart Indy but also an encouragement how well peanut butter worked in her situation of not eating. In early Dec. just 2 wks after losing my heart dog Bree (a cert. Therapy dog), Indy (also a cert. Therapy dog and Bree's real sister) began limping. After a bloodtest and xrays she was diagnosed with sever arthritis. Over 2 months, when numerous arthritis shots and pain meds had no effect, her limping worsening, I became demanding asking for more xrays plus this time an ultrasound but still the diagnosis was sever arthritis. Indy (my chow-hound) basically stopped eating in Feb so I would give her a large tsp of peanut butter about every hour (with pain meds when applicable) placing it on the roof of her mouth. If you've ever tried you can't spit the PB out and it worked like a charm for Indy too. With the PB Indy stopped losing weight, began gaining strength and with pain meds and a newly prescribed appetite simulant began to eat on her own. Though slower, Indy again had a quality of life doing the things she loved. But the arthritis limp continued to worsen so more xrays and more ultrasound, but this time her Vet sent ALL tests out to an actual radiologist who returned a correct diagnosis on Feb 14th....osteosarcoma. Sadly Indy passed on Feb 20th at 9yrs old, just 3 short months after her sister Bree died. Indy is in the forefront (Bree behind) of the picture I posted


----------



## GWINSTON (Mar 21, 2019)

When these symptoms were shown by my boy I had him drink chicken bouillon (no sodium) which he did. He refused everything. Even liverwurst and peanut butter which usually worked. Staying hydrated more important than food but obviously he’ll need some nutrition. I’m so sorry. It’s so scary. 
Gail


----------



## Max Volt (Oct 18, 2015)

The most recent trip to the vet revealed that Barkley had lost another 4 pounds or 5 pounds putting him down to 67. They administered hydration fluid subcutaneously, took blood and prescribed an atypical antidepressant called mirtazapine, which is known for stimulating appetite. The vet promised to call with the results from the lab tests as soon as they came in. 

At home that evening we experienced quite a roller coaster of events and emotions. In the early evening, it seemed that the new medication was having a positive effect. Barkley looked better and had more energy. Instead of lying flat on the floor he was laying with his head erect and seeming quite alert and attentive. He cooperated with my force-feeding, which consisted of placing ping-pong ball size bundles of food that I made and then placed in the back of his throat. Although he wouldn't eat anything on his own I found something that he really enjoyed. It was ice cubes. One cube at a time, he went nuts chewing and licking It was a beautiful sight to behold. I imagined myself going to sleep, for the first time in weeks, with the comforting knowledge that my dog was getting better. Then he lay down and began shaking. At first, I thought he might be having a stroke or a seizure, but he remained alert and responsive throughout. And then as quickly as this episode had come it was gone and he was once more the subdued dog with the weight of the world on his shoulders. In the morning there seem to be signs for hope again. He appeared to be a little more interested in food. At least he wasn't recoiling on the presentation of things that he would normally love to eat. He even licked at some liquid I poured from a can of sardines, but he couldn't bring himself to actually eat anything. After his morning force-feeding I left the kitchen for a minute and returned to find him standing at the back door waiting to go out. It was a pleasant surprise. I had figured that he was done getting up on his own. Then even more good news. While walking out in the yard with the help of the sling I had under his hindquarters, he had a bowel movement. Something that he hadn't done for a couple of days. 

In the mid-morning, the vet called (Tuesday, April 23) with the grim news. Barkley's numbers were all trending in the wrong direction. He called it multiple major organ failure. He named half a dozen different chemistries that he said were all bad which would include the liver and kidneys and he said he believes the pancreas. He said that if Barkley were to continue to receive the care it would have to be on an in-patient basis at a facility with more resources than this clinic could bring to bear. I asked him what could be done if his care was elevated to that level. He replied by saying that he didn't recommend it, saying that the odds were not good and that Barkley would suffer and he would suffer without me, being poked and pricked by strangers. And then the awful alternative was presented, euthanasia at my vet's clinic.

This is such a shock for me. Just as recently as February he was galloping around chasing after my neighbor's kids with the adults looking on saying "How old is that dog? Eleven-and-a-half! No way"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am very sorry.........I've been through this too many times, I know how difficult this is.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am sorry to hear the results of your visit. I can tell you love Barkley and will do the right thing to keep him from suffering; hard as that may be. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. And I know where you are coming from. My girl was full of happy life and energy at 12... until she wasn't. She was diagnosed with cancer.


You get to a point where you have to think about whether you are keeping them alive for you or for them. My guess is, you will put him first and do what is best for him despite the immense pain to yourself. I'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## dfisher (Jun 21, 2018)

Sorry to hear. We went through the same thing at this time last year with our golden. He (Lucas) had the same symptoms. Your post brought back a lot of good as we remember Lucas each day but a lot of pain. No matter what anyone tells you, it's not easy and is heartbreaking. The one thing we found that helped was we had a vet come to the house to put him down. It's a tough decision and one that is filled with heartbreak but do what you think is in the best interest of Barkley. You and Barkley are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

I am very sorry you, your family and Barkley are going through this. We travelled that road very recently here. It is extremely difficult and heartbreaking. But we wouldn’t trade a day we had with our beautiful Odin no matter how much it hurts when you lose them. In fact we are doing it all again with a new pup. I can see by your posts you will do whatever is best for him. A lot of people on here are thinking of you and completely understand how you feel. Best wishes with whatever path you take.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

8 years ago April 1 my 11 year old girl had a perfect checkup complete with a senior lab panel. 15 days later she was gone, from hemangiosarcoma. One day she was jumping, running, eating, drinking, and then, it was over. A year ago in March our 6 year old, while we were on vacation and he was being boarded, collapsed and died from hemangio. He too had a checkup two weeks before he died, everything completely normal. I have lost 3 other goldens too, from various things. It is awful to lose them, at any time, at any age, for any reason. I am so sorry you are going thru this, it is never easy. Just love them, care for them, and treasure each and every minute you have with them. Someone told me once that you would know when it is time to let them go. I think that's true, but I am a little ashamed to admit that I waited too long for one of my dogs, and let her go a day too long. She did have the look in her eyes that told me she was ready, but selfishly, i wasn't ready. I do regret that, but you can only do in the moment what feels right. Hugs.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry. Too many of us have been in the same awful place. Prayers going out to you, your family and sweet Barkley.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I am so sorry. I'm sure you've given Barkley a great life and I hope you can find some comfort in all of your happy memories. As dfisher mentioned, some vets will come to the house. This can be a more peaceful way especially with pups that hate going to the vet's office.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for you, your family and Barkley. What you're going thru is gut wrenching. My thoughts and prayers are sent your way.


----------



## Max Volt (Oct 18, 2015)

Barkley left this world at 1:23 PM on Friday, April 26 at the Richmond Veterinary Clinic in Richmond, Illinois. He was 11 1/2 years old. I was blessed to have spent 10 wonderful years with him. Before me, he lived with another family and before that with a breeder or in the home where he was born. He came to me when he was one and a half years old. He was my first dog after taking a 25-year break from having dogs. When I was a child living with my parents we had a couple of dogs, and as a young man in my 20s, I had two more. I am sad to say none of those dog relationships ended as we would all hope they might. Barkley was the first dog that I actually saw through from beginning (nearly) to a natural end.

I was moved from my several decade's long ambivalence about having another dog to enthusiasm for the idea by Cesar Milan and his show on the National Geographic television network, The Dog Whisperer. As kooky as that might sound, I was intrigued by Caesar's emphasis on walking with your dog for a minimum of 45 minutes at least once a day as a means of establishing the foundation of a proper relationship with your dog. My last dog before the long break was a yellow Labrador or at least a dog that appeared to be a yellow Labrador, but which was almost certainly a mixed breed. I am an outdoorsy person, who likes hiking, backpacking, fly fishing, upland game hunting and just generally being out in nature, so it seemed to me that I should be looking for another lab. I began my quest by reading everything that I could about training Labs. I was particularly excited by a movement of people who had coalesced around the idea that Labs might not be limited to working as retrievers of waterfowl, but that they could be trained for upland game hunting. It was at that time that my sister, who lives in Virginia, and who is an avid trader on platforms like eBay and craigslist, acquired a golden retriever. She answered an ad in craigslist and ended up finding a wonderful young golden named Max that a family was giving away for adoption. I had looked at craigslist now and then and seeing that a lot of folks seem to tire of their Labrador retrievers when they are about eight or 10 months old. I got the feeling that people would buy these dogs as puppies, and by the time they were starting to grow into full-size dogs, find that they were more work than they had bargained for. I figured I would be happy to take one of these dogs and give him a good life while improving my own as well. 

Finally, I decided it was time to get serious. I fired up the computer, pulled up craigslist and the first ad that I saw was for a golden retriever. Not exactly, what I was looking for but maybe worth a look. The ad didn't have any pictures and I would have to drive an hour to see the dog, but I decided to give it a chance. 

I saw the dog before I even knew which house to look for. He sat at the head of the driveway by the garage door. He had a thick brassy red coat and really was unlike any retriever I had ever seen before. My mother had come along for the ride. As we both exited the car, the dog demonstrated a distinct preference for mom over me. In any case, he seemed like a good dog, he seemed healthy and in fact more than healthy he seemed to be pretty robust and well built. We also learned of the folks who were pulling out as we were arriving, a young couple, had rejected the dog as too big for their requirements. I introduced myself and described the kind of life I thought I could provide for the dog. It was a brilliant stroke of luck that I had my mother with me because the person we would be dealing with was a wife and mother herself. I think it was the factor that sealed the deal and I became the new caretaker of Barkley. When I set out that day, I was sure I wanted a Labrador retriever and nothing else. What I got was a Red Field Golden that gave me ten years of love and devotion that changed my life.

The picture below was taken on the day I brought Barkley home. In this picture he is one and a half years old.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Max Volt said:


> Barkley left this world at 1:23 PM on Friday, April 26 at the Richmond Veterinary Clinic in Richmond, Illinois. He was 11 1/2 years old. I was blessed to have spent 10 wonderful years with him. Before me, he lived with another family and before that with a breeder or in the home where he was born. He came to me when he was one and a half years old. He was my first dog after taking a 25-year break from having dogs. When I was a child living with my parents we had a couple of dogs, and as a young man in my 20s, I had two more. I am sad to say none of those dog relationships ended as we would all hope they might. Barkley was the first dog that I actually saw through from beginning (nearly) to a natural end.
> 
> I was moved from my several decade's long ambivalence about having another dog to enthusiasm for the idea by Cesar Milan and his show on the National Geographic television network, The Dog Whisperer. As kooky as that might sound, I was intrigued by Caesar's emphasis on walking with your dog for a minimum of 45 minutes at least once a day as a means of establishing the foundation of a proper relationship with your dog. My last dog before the long break was a yellow Labrador or at least a dog that appeared to be a yellow Labrador, but which was almost certainly a mixed breed. I am an outdoorsy person, who likes hiking, backpacking, fly fishing, upland game hunting and just generally being out in nature, so it seemed to me that I should be looking for another lab. I began my quest by reading everything that I could about training Labs. I was particularly excited by a movement of people who had coalesced around the idea that Labs might not be limited to working as retrievers of waterfowl, but that they could be trained for upland game hunting. It was at that time that my sister, who lives in Virginia, and who is an avid trader on platforms like eBay and craigslist, acquired a golden retriever. She answered an ad in craigslist and ended up finding a wonderful young golden named Max that a family was giving away for adoption. I had looked at craigslist now and then and seeing that a lot of folks seem to tire of their Labrador retrievers when they are about eight or 10 months old. I got the feeling that people would buy these dogs as puppies, and by the time they were starting to grow into full-size dogs, find that they were more work than they had bargained for. I figured I would be happy to take one of these dogs and give him a good life while improving my own as well.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful story. I am so sorry about your loss of Barkley. It is clear that you were meant to be together. He was such a beautiful boy and you gave him an amazing life. Losing them is gut wrenching. I lost my beloved Callie suddenly without warning last July at age 8. I was and am still devastated and completely heartbroken. It wasn't fair. She was healthy her entire life, she had just turned 8. The ER suspected blood clot 3 weeks post TTA surgery. I never thought I could love again. Never thought I could have another golden. But I joined this forum in September and started my quest for as much info I could gather and turned here for emotional support. We just brought home my newest golden Coco 2 weeks ago. She is 9 weeks ago and I am in love once again. My prayers and thoughts are with you. God rest Barkley's sweet little soul.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Max Volt said:


> Barkley left this world at 1:23 PM on Friday, April 26 at the Richmond Veterinary Clinic in Richmond, Illinois.


I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved and handsome boy.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's the hardest part of having dogs we love.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry about the loss of our beautiful boy. You said it so perfectly, 10 years of love that changed your life. It's what they give us, wholeheartedly, unselfishly. I know it hurts losing him, but the gift of those years is immeasurable.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Barkley, he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Max Volt (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words. I intend to find another Field Golden. Barkley was an incredibly good dog. He was good with other dogs, cats, and, most certainly, with people. From the first day I brought him home he was good off leash. I was able to do yard work with him and he never showed any sign of wanting to wander off. If I let him out on his own and didn't pay attention he would soon be at the door looking in to see where I was. He was loved by many people in my community. He was welcome at our public library and in the houses of a number of town residents. He had a special exemption to be off-leash at a private arboretum that was like a vast park just two blocks from my house. He was an ambassador of good will and a foil for me to meet people who I might otherwise never have had a chance to interact with. More than once I had men who know hunting dogs stop their cars and roll down their windows to comment on what a fine looking dog Barkley was.

I want another Field Golden because I love the color and the shorter coat. Barkley almost never smelled bad and he never had an ear infection in ten years. Barkley weighed 85 lbs as an adult, had a very muscular build, a good sized head with a boxy snout and a tail that could knock down lamps. And of course, he could swim like an Otter. I don't know if you can tell, but I am sold on the idea that this variant of the Golden Retriever breed is the perfect dog.

Below is a shot of Barkley at 3 years of age.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Would you like me to add Barkley to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your Barkley was a gorgeous boy. I hope peace finds your heart soon.


----------



## Max Volt (Oct 18, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss. Would you like me to add Barkley to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


I think that might be nice. I have a lot of memories and pictures I could share.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Max Volt said:


> I think that might be nice. I have a lot of memories and pictures I could share.


If you would like to make a tribute to Barkley, here is a link for the Rainbow Bridge section. We'd like to hear more about him and see lots of pictures. 


https://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rainbow-bridge/

I am a big fan of the Field Goldens, Barkley was beautiful, he sounds like a wonderful boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Max Volt said:


> I think that might be nice. I have a lot of memories and pictures I could share.


I have added Barkley to the list. It would be lovely to hear your memories and see the photos, take care of yourself x


----------



## Vita (Apr 25, 2018)

Max, I was sad to read about your loss. Barkley was truly the perfect dog and clearly a gift in your life. Hopefully there's another little puppy in heaven waiting to be born in the future who will find his way to you and your heart.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

How vivid you wrote about your first encounter with Barkley. It must have been one of the best & fortunate decision you gave in your life so that you have never forgotten about any detail . The next Barkley will be very fortunate aswell. I would not restrict my search to only a red short haired Golden Retriever as you did not know that you would end up with Barkley instead of a lab. The right dog will find you


----------



## Max Volt (Oct 18, 2015)

Peri29 said:


> ... I would not restrict my search to only a red short haired Golden Retriever as you did not know that you would end up with Barkley instead of a lab. The right dog will find you


A good friend said this very thing to me just today.

I have looked online at dogs that are available in shelters in my area. It's sort of depressing to see all these dogs that are the result of people's irresponsibility. Beagles crossed with Malamute's, Great Danes crossed with Pitbull's. It is a tragedy on an immense scale. Yet there are points of light. Many people, some of my friends among them, foster as many as three or four dogs at a time as part of a process to find loving homes for as many dogs as possible. Maybe I can do my part by taking on one of these shelter dogs. At this point, all options are on the table.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Barkley was a handsome boy.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Max Volt said:


> A good friend said this very thing to me just today.
> I have looked online at dogs that are available in shelters in my area. It's sort of depressing to see all these dogs that are the result of people's irresponsibility. Beagles crossed with Malamute's, Great Danes crossed with Pitbull's. It is a tragedy on an immense scale. Yet there are points of light. Many people, some of my friends among them, foster as many as three or four dogs at a time as part of a process to find loving homes for as many dogs as possible. Maybe I can do my part by taking on one of these shelter dogs. At this point, all options are on the table.


That would be loveliest thing thing you can do for Barkley. He will guide you to the dog that your soul needs.It may be tomorrow ,it may be next year. It will happen when you are ready both to receive & give. You will by that time maybe already foster a couple of dogs but when it is him or her you will both know0


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss of Barkley. You gave him a wonderful life and he was a beautiful boy. Rest in peace Barkley.


----------



## Max Volt (Oct 18, 2015)

I was just trying to read through this thread after seven months since Barkley's passing and I had to stop after a few posts. It's too hard to relive those days. I still think of him when I pass places we used to frequent. I say his name in just the way I used to when we were out on our adventures and it makes me feel like I will turn my head and see him again.










This is a shot from November 2018. Barkley was just recovering from a serious go-around with Lyme disease, an episode from which I thought he might not recover. He became so weak that he lay on his bed and slept for 24 hours. Towards the end of that period I slept on the floor with him, thinking that any minute he was going to be drawing his last breath. Here he is on the mend. Although he was impervious to cold temperatures though most of his life, he was so fragile during his battle with the tick borne disease that he welcomed the blankets. In a few weeks though he was as good as new. He would be with me for another six months.

If stories like this are good for the Rainbow Bridge section, I would like to try to write a few more.


----------

